# POURQUOI LES HOMMES FONT PIPI DEBOUT...



## Kak (11 Juillet 2003)

Dieu avait presque terminé de créer l'univers quand il s'aperçut qu'il lui
restait deux articles dans son sac, aussi décida-t-il de les partager entre
Adam et Ève.Il leur mentionna qu'un des articles restant permettrait à son propriétaire de pisser debout.
"C'est un bidule très pratique'' dit Dieu ''et je me demandais si un de vous
deux apprécierait de le posséder."
 Adam se mit à sauter d'excitation
'' Oh,donnez-le moi ! J'adorerais être capable de faire ça. Ça semble être
justement une chose que seul un homme devrait pouvoir être capable de faire."
Ève, en souriant, dit à Dieu que si Adam voulait tellement l'avoir, elle
serait heureuse de le lui laisser.
Dieu donna à Adam l'article qui lui permettrait de pisser debout et qui l'excitait tant. Adam commença par viser le tronc d'un arbre pour ensuite écrire son nom dans le sable riant de bonheur d'avoir autant de plaisir avec son nouveau jouet
Dieu et Ève le regardèrent pour un moment et Dieu s'adressa à Ève:
'' Bien, voici l'article restant, je suppose que tu peux l'avoir'' 
"Comment cela s'appelle-t-il? lui demanda Ève. 
"Un Cerveau'' répondit Dieu.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Juillet 2003)

Arrfffffffffffffff !!!!!


----------



## barbarella (11 Juillet 2003)

j'adoooooooooooooooooooooooooooore


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Juillet 2003)

Girls powaaaaaahh !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












_Pas la peine de crier Kak40 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## anntraxh (11 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


j'allais le dire ...


----------



## krystof (11 Juillet 2003)

C'est nul, j'ai rien compris.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















Bon, bah j'vais aller pisser un coup moi.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Juillet 2003)

N'empeche ! c'est bien pratique de pouvoir faire pipi debout !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et puis, je ne me vois pas en train de secouer mon cerveau après usage !!!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> Et puis, je ne me vois pas en train de secouer mon cerveau après usage !!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kak (11 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> * Girls powaaaaaahh !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Il y a des vérités si évidentes, qu'une grande sérénité nous envahi


----------



## Kak (11 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> Pas la peine de crier Kak40
> 
> 
> ...



Ah non, désolée, j'avais pas fait gaffe que mon titre était en majuscule:
un copier-collé mal maîtrisé

mea culpa


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Juillet 2003)

Kak a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ah non, désolée, j'avais pas fait gaffe que mon titre était en majuscule:
> un copier-collé mal maîtrisé
> ...



allez je te le rends ton cerveau


----------



## JoyeuxBranleur (11 Juillet 2003)

Et on peut pas avoir les deux? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'ai déja le machin pour faire pip debout, voudrais bien l'autre truc là, comment qu'il a dit Dieu? un cerveau 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , ca à l'air sympas ce truc, je le veux bien aussi moi


----------



## Kak (11 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> allez je te le rends ton cerveau
> 
> ...



C'est 2 Blondes qui font une balade à bicyclette.

L'une descend de sa bicyclette et se met à dégonfler ses 2 pneus.

 Mais qu'est-ce que tu fabriques? demande sa copine.

- Mon siège est trop haut, lui répond l'autre.

Aussitot, celle-ci descend de sa bicyclette, met son siège à la place
de son guidon et son guidon à la place de son siège.
Son amie lui demande à son tour:

- Et toi? Que fais-tu?

- Je retourne chez moi, t'es trop conne...











Ouf!, chuis pas blonde


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Juillet 2003)

Kak a dit:
			
		

> *
> Ouf!, chuis pas blonde
> 
> 
> ...


T'es certaine ???????? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












...doit quand meme bien y avoir quelques poils plus clairs qui trainent deci delà !!!


----------



## Sydney Bristow (11 Juillet 2003)

Kak a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> C'est 2 Blondes qui font une balade à bicyclette.
> 
> ...



quoi les blondes????? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




syd

remarquez hier ,j'etais rouge!


----------



## Sydney Bristow (11 Juillet 2003)

comme  je disais ,apres on m'engueule a cause de mes blagues sur le petit grégory ...
mais les blondes ,hein,elle doivent pas aimer çà non plus ,hein?
et alors,quoi ?
personne dit rien ,ici??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...........


----------



## JPTK (12 Juillet 2003)

je suis plutôt mauvais public pour les blagues... mais là j'ai ris.. je dois bien l'avouer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Moi j'aime qd ça colle tellement c'est gras !
Là c'était juste subtilement bien écrit !


----------



## Kak (12 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> T'es certaine ????????
> 
> 
> ...



Nein, nein, nein


----------



## Zitoune (28 Juillet 2003)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> *à j'ai ri.. je dois bien l'avouer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*

Moi aussi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Une autre, une autre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## guytantakul (28 Juillet 2003)

J'ai vu un "truc" (genre de prothèse en plastoc) dans la presse people branchouillée fesse (echo des savanes ou entrevue ou une merde du genre) qui permet aux femmes de pisser debout ! Véridique... Mais je vois pas trop à quoi ça sert, sinon à se salir...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2003)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> * J'ai vu un "truc" (genre de prothèse en plastoc) dans la presse people branchouillée fesse (echo des savanes ou entrevue ou une merde du genre) qui permet aux femmes de pisser debout ! Véridique... Mais je vois pas trop à quoi ça sert, sinon à se salir...   *



tu trouveras ce genre "d'ustensile" dans les magazines d'accastillage  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




utilisé sur les voiliers  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



par grand vent


----------



## Amok (29 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> tu trouveras ce genre "d'ustensile" dans les magazines d'accastillage
> 
> ...



Ou comment transformer un voilier en bateau pompe...


----------



## PetIrix (29 Juillet 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> quoi les blondes?????
> 
> ...



Alors ... c'est deux rouges qui font du vélo ...


----------



## saxo (30 Juillet 2003)

Il était une fois 3 blondes qui étaient sur une île. Comme elles désiraient quitter l'île, elles se mirent à prier. Tout à coup, un génie apparut. Le génie leur dit: " Vos désirs sont des ordres ! Que chacune d'entre vous fasse un v&amp;#339;u et je le réaliserai! " Alors, la première blonde demanda au génie: " Génie, faites en sorte que je sois assez intelligente pour quitter cette île. " Alors, le génie la changea en rousse et elle nagea jusqu'à la terre. La deuxième blonde demanda au génie: " Génie, faites en sorte que je sois plus intelligente que celle qui vient de quitter cette île afin que je puisse quitter l'île. " Alors, le génie la changea en brune, elle se fit un radeau et elle rama jusqu'à la terre. La troisième blonde demanda au génie: " Génie, faites que je sois plus intelligente que les 2 femmes qui viennent de quitter l'île afin que je puisse quitter l'île. Alors, le génie la changea en homme et elle traversa à pied le pont reliant l'île à la terre ferme.


----------



## Kak (30 Juillet 2003)

RRRRrrrrr...












Je proteste énergiquement


----------



## Philito (30 Juillet 2003)

Quoi t'es pas blonde......  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Tu l'as dit plus haut


----------



## Kak (30 Juillet 2003)

Blonde, brune, rousse --&gt; aucune n'a le beau rôle là-dedans


----------



## Philito (30 Juillet 2003)

on pourra en déduire donc que tu es rousse ou brune  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et si, l'homme a le beau rôle....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je vois pas où est le problème   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















(ah on veut bien se foutre de la gueule des blondes !)


----------



## Kak (30 Juillet 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> * on pourra en déduire donc que tu es rousse ou brune
> 
> 
> 
> ...



















  hum pourquoi je rigole moi?
Chuis pour les femmes (bon c'est vrai un peu moins pour les blondes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## JoyeuxBranleur (30 Juillet 2003)

saxo a dit:
			
		

> * Il était une fois 3 blondes qui étaient sur une île. Comme elles désiraient quitter l'île, elles se mirent à prier. Tout à coup, un génie apparut. Le génie leur dit: " Vos désirs sont des ordres ! Que chacune d'entre vous fasse un v&amp;#339;u et je le réaliserai! " Alors, la première blonde demanda au génie: " Génie, faites en sorte que je sois assez intelligente pour quitter cette île. " Alors, le génie la changea en rousse et elle nagea jusqu'à la terre. La deuxième blonde demanda au génie: " Génie, faites en sorte que je sois plus intelligente que celle qui vient de quitter cette île afin que je puisse quitter l'île. " Alors, le génie la changea en brune, elle se fit un radeau et elle rama jusqu'à la terre. La troisième blonde demanda au génie: " Génie, faites que je sois plus intelligente que les 2 femmes qui viennent de quitter l'île afin que je puisse quitter l'île. Alors, le génie la changea en homme et elle traversa à pied le pont reliant l'île à la terre ferme.    *


Dans le même style, trois blonde sur une île déserte, un génie apparait et propose trois voeux, la premiere: je voudrais arriver a partir, il lui donne un bateau et elle s'en va.
La seconde, je voudrais retourner chez moi, trois mots magiques et elle est chez elle.
La troisieme, je me sens seul, je voudrais que mes copines reviennent....


----------



## Kak (30 Juillet 2003)

Bon faut dire ce qui est: quand c'est drôle, c'est drôle ..


----------



## Kak (31 Juillet 2003)

Qu'est-ce qui fait 30 cm et qui est blanc ?
Rien, tout le monde sait que si ca fait 30 cm,c'est noir.





(juste histoire de se replacer dans le contexte)


----------



## Kak (31 Juillet 2003)

Quelle est la definition de la fidelite?
Reponse: un manque d'occasions


----------



## thebiglebowsky (31 Juillet 2003)

Kak a dit:
			
		

> *  Qu'est-ce qui fait 30 cm et qui est blanc ?
> Rien, tout le monde sait que si ca fait 30 cm,c'est noir.
> *














 ... euh ! je viens de vérifier ... il est pas noir pourtant !!!


----------



## Kak (31 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Il nous faudrait des preuves !!!


----------



## Kak (31 Juillet 2003)

Quelle est la ressemblance entre les hommes et les escargots?
Ils ont des cornes, ils bavent, et en plus ils se trainent.
Et comme si Ca ne suffisait pas, ils croient que la maison est a eux!









bon je vais p'ete m'arreter là, sinon je vais me faire huée ...


----------



## Kak (31 Juillet 2003)

Bon allez, une dernière pour la route ..

Pourquoi les blagues des femmes tiennent toujours en 2 lignes?
Pour que les hommes puissent les comprendre.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (31 Juillet 2003)

Pfffffffffffff !!!!


----------



## JoyeuxBranleur (31 Juillet 2003)

Kak a dit:
			
		

> * Bon allez, une dernière pour la route ..
> 
> Pourquoi les blagues des femmes tiennent toujours en 2 lignes?
> Pour que les hommes puissent les comprendre.
> ...


Faux: parce que écrire plus de 2 lignes ca en demande un peu plus que d'être brune


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2003)

Kak a dit:
			
		

> *  Qu'est-ce qui fait 30 cm et qui est blanc ?
> Rien, tout le monde sait que si ca fait 30 cm,c'est noir.
> 
> 
> ...








 ah bon  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 t'es sure que c'est dans le contexte


----------

